# C-tek charger - nice bit of kit...



## tidzaboy (Nov 2, 2007)

I recently had a flat starter battery on my Autocruise, after leaving it not used for a few weeks, took the battery off for charging at home... So I thought I'd replace my ageing old charger and bought a C-tek MXS 5.0.
What a great bit of kit, well packaged, easy connections...came with two sets of battery connections ( crocodile & ring ). Good instructions and very easy to use.
As the E-bay supplier got it wrong ( sent the wrong charger), I also got a free C-tek battery monitor that can be left permanently connected to the battery ( uses ring connections, but it also has a handy inline through connector, that allows you to plug in the C-tek charger when you need to charge the battery) ... brill!

On a separate point, I've own a 'cheap' multimeter.... when I measure the C-tek output when in Mode 5 ( manual says output @ 14.4v) my meter reads 13.3v... do 'cheap' multimeters read accurately?? 1.1v seems a big diffrence...???

joe


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*hi*

C-Tek brilliant kit and look after battery health for you, I use my one on motorbike, motor car and campervan all with excellent results


----------



## divil (Jul 3, 2011)

I have installed a C-Tek permanently in my MH and can switch it on anytime I'm on hookup.

Paul


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep.....


----------



## tidzaboy (Nov 2, 2007)

further to the question about the multi-meter, the battery on charge has now moved on to another 'stage' - the manual says output should be 13.6v output, but my 'cheapo' meter reads 12.52, again approx 1.1v out, so this would seem to indicate the meter should not be trusted to read accurately.... :?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Ditto. Excellent charger. 

14.4V is maximum. Don't worry about it.

Dave


----------



## strod (Sep 2, 2007)

I also use CTEK charger for motorcycles, and SWMBOs leisure batteries which are used to imprison her pony behind electric fencing. Best battery charger I've had, leagues ahead of the Oxford products thing I had previously. Not had to use on MH yet, solar panel and battery master sorts that when not on hookup.


----------



## mikkistash (Mar 27, 2010)

Great bit of kit, I one have installed permantly. One set of connectors on the aux battery and one on the cranking battery, it is then just a case of unclipping from one and onto the other. Probably the £50 I have spent on something for the van. ;-)


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

just let the C-Tek cycle between its programmes and don't worry about cheap voltmeters

Quality kit rules !


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's good to see all these good reports, it's the one I chose to keep my LBs happy on the drive, not fitted yet though.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

The cheap Lidl one at about £15 will do the job but needs resetting if the power is interrupted Kev.
We use Lidl ones to keep the mower and car battery topped up while away for more than a week or so.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> The cheap Lidl one at about £15 will do the job but needs resetting if the power is interrupted Kev.
> We use Lidl ones to keep the mower and car battery topped up while away for more than a week or so.
> 
> Ray.


Have you been at the bottle earlier today then Ray :wink: :wink: , I have the C-tek charger, same one as the OP I think, I hate model numbers, what's wrong with naming things.


----------

